# Lift/Extend the 50 Post Limit on SAS - consensus 2014



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Should the 50 post limit on SAS be lifted this year ?

Should it at least be extended ?

When you think about it .. it's just 5 times , 10 posts . I mean , I'm not a hikikomori .. I went out twice today ... ... and I still managed to hit the post limit , cause .. well . I just have a lot to say .... useful , elaborate stuff to say .


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Nope shouldn't be lifted. Instead every time a thread is made on this topic they should reduce the post limit everyday by 1 until we get down to 20 because some people post way to much.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I would like to see it set at 53.4


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I voted extend, and then I saw the thread titled "Do You Like Pooping?"

What a terrible, terrible mistake I have made.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

missingno said:


> Nope shouldn't be lifted. Instead every time a thread is made on this topic they should reduce the post limit everyday by 1 until we get down to 20 because some people post way to much.


Mann .. du Spielverderber , du .


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Within the last week I hit the 50 post per day limit. Obviously I had way too much time on my hands.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I've only reached the post limit once, but the limit was reset about 2 hours later anyway.

The limit is probably a good thing.


----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

A limit is a good thing


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never reached the limit.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm still on board with lifting the limit.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Shorter waiting time. Current one is ridiculous. I've only hit the limit a few times but when you do, it's crazy.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Still think the limit is silly. I hit it the first day that I joined, after getting involved in a debate and making eager (and particularly wholesome) posts around the forum. I don't have many days where I feel as eager to contribute to this forum as much, mainly because of the post limit, as I never know when it'd be better to post or best to "conserve." I hate having to make that decision, anyway. I want to get better at voicing my opinion and participating in arguments, and the post limit impedes on that to great extent. I also think some areas of the forum should just have post count increments disabled, like "Just for Fun" or "The First Step," as both encourage rather shallow or spammy posts.



CravingBass said:


> I've only reached the post limit once, but the limit was reset about 2 hours later anyway.


The _entire_ limit? I've reached the limit on numerous occasions, and the limit would only seem to reset in its entirety if I spent a whole 24 hours away following my most recent post. Otherwise observed, it resets _incrementally_, which is annoying as **** since I just hit the post limit again and again after every or every other post I make, having to wait more or less time between each one. (For sake of convenience, I prefer to post whenever I want to)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

50 posts in a day would be cool, instead of 50 posts in 24 hours.

Sometimes I make another post without thinking instead of adding a quote to an existing post I've made. I then delete that post, but it still counts to the limit.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

total posts limit
500+ 100
1000+ 200
2000+ 400
3000+ 800
4000+ unlimited


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't like to judge but how do so many people reach 50 posts a day?, I'm a borderline Internet addict that hangs out too much on SAS and even if I comment in every thread that interest me I barely reach 10-15 messages a day.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 50 posts in a day would be cool, instead of 50 posts in 24 hours.


I could settle on this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I don't like to judge but how do so many people reach 50 posts a day?, I'm a borderline Internet addict that hangs out too much on SAS and even if I comment in every thread that interest me I barely reach 10-15 messages a day.


It's probably happened 10 or so times to me in the last year - 365 days, not since January (since I've been posting a lot more.) I post in a lot of threads, usually a few times in a few threads too, and type quickly. I can make like ten posts in an hour on some occasions.

It really depends on the day and how many threads are of any interest to me. Usually my average is about 20 something though.

I've posted 25 already today (since 12am)

Then I usually post in one of those just for fun threads like 'post what you're listening to right now' a few times, I'm always listening to something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I don't like to judge but how do so many people reach 50 posts a day?


 Some people like to post. Most people won't hit 50 posts every day even if they occasionally hit it. Like I said, I've rarely ever hit that. But I have my days when I'm especially talkative. A lot of us never talk to anyone offline so this is where we vent. Is it really surprising that people who need to vent will do a lot of it when they can?

Internet is a hobby. Just like anything else. Some people are more into it than others.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

The whole point of the 50 post limit is to protect the site from spammers, right?  

I will never, ever reach 50 in a day...I don't know if I've even made it to 20 in one day...so obviously I'm cool with the 50 post limit. I guess it depends on how many threads a mod/admin feels like cleaning up if a spammer comes on here. Does a posting limit protect against a D.O.S. attack? Somebody could probably create some script that would enable them to post endless amounts of garbage if there was no limit. Maybe not though. I don't think the 50 post limit is to 'punish' everyday responsible users though. It probably has some value.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Extending it gives me more freedom, so I'm all for it - even though I practically never reach the limit.

*However, what are the downsides to lifting/extending the limit for the forum in general?*



ASB20 said:


> I voted extend, and then I saw the thread titled "Do You Like Pooping?"
> 
> What a terrible, terrible mistake I have made.


:haha


Veracity said:


> The _entire_ limit? I've reached the limit on numerous occasions, and the limit would only seem to reset in its entirety if I spent a whole 24 hours away following my most recent post. Otherwise observed, it resets _incrementally_, which is annoying as **** since I just hit the post limit again and again after every or every other post I make, having to wait more or less time between each one. (For sake of convenience, I prefer to post whenever I want to)


Yes, incrementally is the word. Every hour it gives you 2 posts back. That's why you need a whole 'postless' day to reset your limit entirely.


DerSteppenwolf said:


> I don't like to judge but how do so many people reach 50 posts a day?, I'm a borderline Internet addict that hangs out too much on SAS and even if I comment in every thread that interest me I barely reach 10-15 messages a day.


That's because your posts are well thought out and written. Those who reach the 50 post limit are most likely those who write many cheap jokes or one-liners.


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

The limit is a terrible idea, it does nothing to stop spammers, it only serves to stifle the people seeking help.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Get a job, you'll never be close to 50 a day.


----------



## will22 (Mar 28, 2011)

Missingno, Ceb32, and Nubly, I agree.

Keep the limit, or make the limit at 30. Seriously. No one is going to solve their social anxiety spending hours on here, and there are way too many posts that people obviously put 0 thought into. 

Threads get too long. With threads on the more popular subforums, there's no way to hold a consistent dialogue, because everyone wants to put in their two cents without reading previous posts. Hardly anyone will read a full OP nowadays. A post limit isn't the only way to solve this, but it helps a little.


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> ****ing love the wannabe dictators in this place.
> 'Get a job!'
> 'If I don't need to spend time here, why the hell should you people!'
> 'I don't wanna post more so nor should you!'
> ...


Thanks, this is the best post I've ever read here, you've summed it up perfectly.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

At first I thought this was about how new members need 50 posts before they can edit, and I think that should be removed, but as for the 50 posts/day limit, I think that should stay and not be extended.

That said, it wouldn't affect me either way so a decision about that should probably be left to people who post more.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

So, digging up a little it seems this was implemented 5+ years ago because some users posting literally hundreds of "comments" a day in the Just for Fun section.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/omg-50-post-limit-in-24-hours-wtf-149750/

I have nothing against people posting as much as they want/need/like in order to cope but I guess there are some that always abuse it for no real reason. It would honestly be annoying not being able to find any of the real threads in the New Posts section just because a few users would feel the need to flood the forums with five hundred asinine comments a day just because they want to have a 3 million post count, it's one thing when you're not actually affecting anyone and a very different one flooding the forums and actually making them worse for those that actually need them for something vaguely useful.

In any case, I don't think they're going to change that rule at this point so why not use blogs if you hit the limit?, they're basically the same as making a thread just less visible.

Hell, I just remembered the last big SAD related forum I was part of had a 10 post limit. Now that was restrictive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You reach it sometimes when you get into back and forths with other posters. I've reached it a few times.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've never hit the post limit so I don't see the problem...I can make myself look like an idiot in 20 posts or less though, I'm that good....


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd prefer a weekly limit rather than a daily limit. Some days you don't post at all and others you post **** tons.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Needs a new poll "Do you have a problem with it being lifted for those who need it?'


Ok, mayby it should be lifted for people that are here more than a year..or something, people that aren't going to abuse the system...


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I don't understand how it's even possible to make 50 posts in a day. The most I've ever made was something like 22, and that was highly unusual - and that was maybe 3 years ago when I would post much more than I do now. (Now I make maybe 1 or 2 posts a day.)

However, this thread has motivated me to post more. Let's see how many posts I can force myself to make today. :afr


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Extend it to 51.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I make 50 posts a month. Please help me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

In a Lonely Place said:


> ****ing love the wannabe dictators in this place.
> 'Get a job!'
> 'If I don't need to spend time here, why the hell should you people!'
> 'I don't wanna post more so nor should you!'
> ...


Blimey mate, what do you have against work wot?


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> ****ing love the wannabe dictators in this place.
> 'Get a job!'
> 'If I don't need to spend time here, why the hell should you people!'
> 'I don't wanna post more so nor should you!'
> ...


Perfect. Gotta love SAS elitism.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

Lift. The people who voted to keep it are just scared of poop threads.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

allowing too much posting would just be an enabling tool. getting addicted to this forum would neither be a effective recovery tool nor an avenue of substantive support imo.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Nothing, I did it everyday for 20yrs until my mental health problems came to a head as well as circumstances changing in work practices that overwhelmed me.
> 
> What do you have against people being unable to work through ill health?


Then lighten up, don't be so hostile.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

In a Lonely Place said:


> That's rubbish, if people are addicted to the internet there are far worse places they could be spending their time.


Agree . The 50 post limit actually makes you come back for more , because it leaves some things unsaid .. .. and you're just Desperate to come back later and make that Heroic reply . LOL


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I've said this a million times, but just make the just for fun section not count towards the 50 post limit, and everything would be fine.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think we should institute a 50 second per day limit. Then we'd all really post what's most important to us. And less than a minute later - logged off, for another 24 hours.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^???

Who's a prick, huh? You're quite the man.

So I'm off. Have a great pathetic life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> How would someone post "too much"? The only problem I see is spammers, but they get rooted out quickly.


 Some people have bizarre ideas about how other people ought to be spending their own time. Control freaks, I guess.



Mr Bacon said:


> Extending it gives me more freedom, so I'm all for it - even though I practically never reach the limit.
> 
> *However, what are the downsides to lifting/extending the limit for the forum in general?*


 As long as there's some kind of limit to keep brand new users from posting tons of messages, I wouldn't even worry about spammers. People who have established that they aren't spammers should be free to post as much as they want as long as they aren't causing a lot of trouble..

This forum has more mods than other forums I've seen where there were no posting limits at all and almost never any problems.

This forum is also very active, with lots to talk about.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

RandomNobody said:


> only spammers need more than 50 posts a day


But 49 is cool?


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

TheAzn says: extend it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RandomNobody said:


> only spammers need more than 50 posts a day


 Do you even know what a spammer is? As usual, the definition of a very specific term has been mangled by people who have no idea why the term was originally needed.

The only thing that's even close to spam here is already built into the forum (the commercial advertising).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I don't need it. It's the only thing keeping my post count down.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

In a Lonely Place said:


> That's rubbish, if people are addicted to the internet there are far worse places they could be spending their time.


my post said addicted to this forum, not the internet -_-

its just my opinion that the purpose of this site and forum is to use online discussion and relationships to help supplement offline social interactions. it is not meant to be a substitute, and no post limits would encourage people to misuse the forums intent while polluting it with low quality and unhelpful posts and threads. if theres a discussion that goes over 50 posts worth of talk, theres always PMs or chatroom. if you feel like you need to narrate your life, theres always the blog function or you could make one thread linking to a blog hosted elsewhere. letting people overuse the forum doesnt help with recovery or meaningful support. the ultimate goal of SA discussion and support should be to get to a place mentally where you don't really need or want to post on this forum anymore because you have found the strength to fully live life in the real world.

thats just my opinion. not saying whether anything is definitively right or wrong. :afr


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

RandomNobody said:


> I know the literal meaning of the word
> obviously what I meant with spammer is people who posts irrelevant, pointless stuff or that constantly post and add nothing to the thread they're posting in.


 Which is exactly what I meant by my statement that people are mangling the language. Don't accuse people of stuff they aren't doing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

SPC said:


> my post said addicted to this forum, not the internet -_-
> 
> its just my opinion that the purpose of this site and forum is to use online discussion and relationships to help supplement offline social interactions. it is not meant to be a substitute, and no post limits would encourage people to misuse the forums intent while polluting it with low quality and unhelpful posts and threads. if theres a discussion that goes over 50 posts worth of talk, theres always PMs or chatroom. if you feel like you need to narrate your life, theres always the blog function or you could make one thread linking to a blog hosted elsewhere. letting people overuse the forum doesnt help with recovery or meaningful support. the ultimate goal of SA discussion and support should be to get to a place mentally where you don't really need or want to post on this forum anymore because you have found the strength to fully live life in the real world.
> 
> thats just my opinion. not saying whether anything is definitively right or wrong. :afr


For many people it is a chronic condition. I have trouble making friends. Even when I try it doesn't work. I've been going to this group thing for 5 months now and still no friends.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Canucklehead said:


> But 49 is cool?


Man makes a good argument. It should be lowered to 49.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Those who have been on the site for say 6yrs+ could be eased out by restricting access and their posts being reduced to say 5-10 per 24hrs, not a very good advert for recovery.


Most would just move on to another forum or do something else on the internet to occupy their time. Just cutting off someone from one forum doesn't really do much. Have to completely chop off their access to the internet to make a difference. But even with no internet, I still had no friends. I just went out drinking by myself more. And I watched TV several hours a day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Big time control freaks





In a Lonely Place said:


> Those who have been on the site for say 6yrs+ could be eased out by restricting access and their posts being reduced to say 5-10 per 24hrs, not a very good advert for recovery.


:um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Those who have been on the site for say 6yrs+ could be eased out by restricting access and their posts being reduced to say 5-10 per 24hrs, not a very good advert for recovery.


Even the banned years?


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

komorikun said:


> For many people it is a chronic condition. I have trouble making friends. Even when I try it doesn't work. I've been going to this group thing for 5 months now and still no friends.


yeah i get where youre coming from. i was first diagnosed by a doctor in april 2004, so in a few weeks itll have been 10 years and counting, so its not like i dont know what its like to feel alone and friendless and frustrated by how life is treating us. im by no means advocating shutting anyone out of the forum... i just think that the 50 posts per 24hrs has some merit for reasons already previously mentioned by me and other posters. there are still PMs and a bunch of other functions on this site that you can communicate with people on here beyond those 50 per 24, right? its not like the limit is completely shutting you out of SAS.



In a Lonely Place said:


> Yeah because the current limit of 50 has ensured only threads and posts of the highest quality


this is actually a good argument to lower the limit to even less than 50... then maybe people wouldnt start giant flame wars or gender wars or take their discussions to PMs, or it may force people to be more concise and on point in their posts.

in any case, the OP of this thread asked for opinions, and i gave mine. if for some reason it makes your blood boil, then im sorry?...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If my access was restricted, I'd just join a different SA forum.


----------

